# Eye Alignment and Gap Shooting



## tackful (Nov 30, 2010)

From what I understand, one's line of sight must be directly over the arrow for proper gap shooting. Canting the bow definitely helps, but I'm still not able to sight directly over the arrow. I believe this would be possible if I could use even more cant, but beyond 10 deg or so my chest begins to interfere with the bowstring. How is it that gap shooters can lean the bow over enough to be sighting from directly above the arrow? If it matters, I use a recurve. Thanks.


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

tackful, are you a big guy that the string hits your chest when canting? Maybe you have to lean forward a little bit. Hard to say without seeing you. 

I shoot traditional only and have some trouble hitting the upper portion of my arm if the bow is canted beyond 45 degrees like when shooting under obstructions. Mostly this is a problem in winter with heavy clothes. Longer bows over 62 inches actual string length seem to make the problem worse. Shorter recurves don't seem to be such a problem at all. All to do with string angle at full draw and how your arm is situated relative to the string at full draw.

A regular longbow with a straight grip forces your palm down and this moves your forearm inward somewhat. Conventional recurves with their high grips you place in the web of the hand help to keep the elbow out away from the string. At least for me.

Maybe you need to lean forward a bit and shoot a shorter recurve? I'd really have to see you shoot to give better answers.

Jack


----------



## tackful (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Are these two pictures helpful? At the degree of cant shown the bowstring is digging into my chest. As you can see, I'm not a big guy, and the bow is 66".


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

I pictured you a porker before seeing the photos. lol You look normal to me. 

I can see the string in you armpit already touching material. All I could suggest is holding such a long bow (66") with less cant. Maybe 5 degrees less, get that string away from your armpit.

We are all constructed slightly differently and where our anchor/face is relative to the chest and arm makes a difference in string clearance. I think you could hunch over a bit and get your face out away from the mid line of you body. Howard Hill shot like this.

It's not classic target form but it does help free up your string travel. It's the only way I shoot. 

So try bending forward a little and maybe reducing cant a tad. And go find some photos of Hill shooting his bows. He was a tall man who shot longish longbows. 

Jack


----------



## tackful (Nov 30, 2010)

Very interesting fellow, Howard Hill, and I shall try out your suggestion, thanks. At www.stickbow.com, Gap Shooting, there is a picture showing a view sighting directly above the arrow shaft, which seems quite efficient. Being cross dominant, I may have to shoot with one eye closed to get a similar view.


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

tackful said:


> Very interesting fellow, Howard Hill, and I shall try out your suggestion, thanks. At www.stickbow.com, Gap Shooting, there is a picture showing a view sighting directly above the arrow shaft, which seems quite efficient. Being cross dominant, I may have to shoot with one eye closed to get a similar view.


Cross dominant has got to be a problem. But I would not close one eye. Simply learn to shoot with the sight picture you have. To close the right eye will do you no good, and to close the left leaves you without the ability to judge depth or distance. Many guys have this issue and simply learn to ignore it. 

I have to think this is difficult, however.

Jack


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

To get the string away from you, might have to shoot vertical. I made the swicth awhile back from canted to upright, glad I did, providing the bow I am shooting's shelf will allow me to. That also orients my sight more down the arrow, very helpful since I gap shoot.


----------

